# Lordstown 2016 Hotel Accommodations



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll possibly see you at that Motel 6, Xtreme, I got 3 nights booked there as well!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Booked at Motel 6 5/19 to 5/22! Booyah! See you all in Youngstown!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be booking the motel 6 for Thursday and Friday night. Plan on heading home Saturday night.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sherri and I are reserved at https://www.choicehotels.com/ohio/y...27&checkOutDate=2016-03-28&ratePlanCode=SAPR1 for Thursday night to Sunday morning.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.1586662,-80.6630906,17z


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm at the Hampton near Ice House. This'll be the third year there and they've done an awesome job every time.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Using points to save some money - got the Hampton Inn at Youngstown/Boardman for 5/19 to 5/20 and staying at the Days Inn Youngstown/Girard from 5/20 to 5/22. The three nights were a total of $110 + tax using rewards points. Sending in the car show registration next.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm at the Hampton near Ice House. This'll be the third year there and they've done an awesome job every time.


 Hampton is always so clean and the people so nice. Plus they change the entire bedding for every new check in (no other Motel does) and that morning breakfast is very impressive. Sure it cost more but so what. Hampton offers a 100% money back guarantee if you have a bad stay which they are pretty positive you shouldn't!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just booked at the Motel 6 that Andrei mentioned using the coupon code. Staying Thursday & Friday night and I will be heading home late Saturday.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Living 1 hr from Lordstown FTW! Ha ha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Living 1 hr from Lordstown FTW! Ha ha


Excellent, can you talk to the local police about traffic assistance for us?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> Excellent, can you talk to the local police about traffic assistance for us?


Sure, I will do that Thursday.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm at the Motel 6 as well. Looks like quite a few will be there with me. Heyyy


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

I searched for addresses for the hotels and can't find them listed here. Did I overlook them? I want to be sure to book at the right place. 

Also if I have this correct, the tour is only on Friday, and there is a car show on Saturday. No tours on Saturday?

Thanks, James


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

James1549 said:


> I searched for addresses for the hotels and can't find them listed here. Did I overlook them? I want to be sure to book at the right place.
> 
> Also if I have this correct, the tour is only on Friday, and there is a car show on Saturday. No tours on Saturday?
> 
> Thanks, James


The Motel 6 we talked about is in Youngstown, the next town over. 

Correct, tour on Friday, show on Saturday.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im surprised not many have posted here where theyre staying. Is there a place this year that is giving us a group rate?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im surprised not many have posted here where theyre staying. Is there a place this year that is giving us a group rate?


Looks like the group rate was or equivalent to the code posted in the 1st post. I'm still on the fence if I will stay or just go home each night.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Looks like the group rate was or equivalent to the code posted in the 1st post. I'm still on the fence if I will stay or just go home each night.


You should stay home overnight and have people pay YOU to stay at your house hahaha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> You should stay home overnight and have people pay YOU to stay at your house hahaha


LOL no where to really crash would be sleeping in cars after driving that far. You would pass 20 hotels and possibly 2 casinos before getting to my house.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I am staying Thursday and Friday night at the Youngstown Holiday Inn on Highland Terrace. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I know there will be a lot of people staying at the Motel 6 from Facebook that aren't very active here.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im gonna check in at the Best Western in Austintown for Thursday night. Stayed there 2 years ago and was a nice place. Hoping for the same this year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like I'm doing Motel 6 as well


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Looks like I'm doing Motel 6 as well


What night(s) are you staying?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> What night(s) are you staying?


Friday and Saturday. Thursday I'm prepping the car and spending time with the kids since I usually have them over the weekend.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

4249 Belmont Avenue
Youngstown, OH 44505 
IS this the one everyone is staying at?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> 4249 Belmont Avenue
> Youngstown, OH 44505
> IS this the one everyone is staying at?


Yup! That is the one!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> 4249 Belmont Avenue
> Youngstown, OH 44505
> IS this the one everyone is staying at?



https://www.motel6.com/en/motels.oh.youngstown.4553.html

Yep if you have't already use the corporate plus code in post #1 on page #1


----------



## jtown201030 (Sep 22, 2016)

booked thurs and fri at motel 6


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is last year's meet thread. Check the stuck threads in this section. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------

